# Formatos IEEE para trabajos



## angelikpsux (Ago 17, 2008)

Me gustaria saber cuales son los formatos IEEE para hacer presentaciones en power point y para la presentacion de trabajos en general. Si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria.


----------



## Elvic (Ago 18, 2008)

saludos

https://www.u-cursos.cl/ingenieria/2008/1/IQ57A/1/material_alumnos/objeto/17817


con  google o cualquier otro buscador

suerT


----------



## juanjo1786 (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola que tal, si todavía estas interesado te puedo mandar ejemplos en DOC o SWP.


----------

